# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Pink 5 sided pills

## Quake

I've seen a few threads asking about these and what they are etc. I did a little looking around and found them. Go to (ooopppsss!) and you'll find them for sale on there.  :Strong Smiley: 

They're Anabol (D-bol) Methandienone by British Dispensary Company Ltd and are 5mg tabs. I found the site, but it's a source, so couldn't post it hence the (ooops!). I did post the site and got told off so have edited this thread with the info that is on the site that i found, and the pic is also from the site so they are the right ones! These too have no markings (check pic).

----------


## cozman25

You are correct with the make and model but the picture is old. The tabs should have a dragon on them if they are in fact from Brit Dispen.

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

Could be old BD stock. Try to crush one and see if they're hard. If they crush to powder, they're fake. If they break off into chunks, they're real.

----------


## bermich

Arent those thais?? Ive used them and they didnt have a dragon on them. They work well. I cant find them unless I order over seas.

----------


## TRIBOL

those are thai british dragons. they are the old version of the thai dbol before the snake and arrow logo (british disp.) came out.

TrIBOL

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Very old. The dragon has been around for a while. Some UGL is probably making them.

----------


## Quake

According to a lot of other recent threads people are getting them plain with no logo. They were like that about 5 years ago here in the uk, but they seem to still be about in the US

----------


## Quake

These are British Dragons oxanabol, apparently there are BD d-bol which are also square but are pinker in colour and are also 10mg. Look exactly the same as these only a difference in the colour.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

There are floating around a lotta Thai bol fakes look at the one with arrow just like a dogs tail. BD started the printing of the logo cause there where so many fakes, the introduced the golden hologram on the tube for the same reason.

----------


## ironfist

> There are floating around a lotta Thai bol fakes look at the one with arrow just like a dogs tail. BD started the printing of the logo cause there where so many fakes, the introduced the golden hologram on the tube for the same reason.


British Dragon use to produce the exact same tbas and they were and still are 100% legit. Bristish disp started to put a snake on one side of their pills so they would be distinguished from the british dragon tabs...

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

I've had those exact pills and mine were definitely 5mg thais......

----------


## tomo1

hello mate im from wales too!!!!! with them d bol are they up to much i had hold of some the other day thanks mate. tomo

----------


## koksownik

real one

----------


## sp9

ummm. time to stock up..they look sooo good!

----------

